# HDMI



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Could someone PLEASE tell me in good old fashion English exactally what HDMI is, what it's good for, how it's used, why it's used, and system requierments for it's use.
Thanks Very Much,
Paul :huh:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

there are a million articles out there that already answer your questions.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

THIS is worth a try as well


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I pretty much got it now, thanks so much to all you guys for the info, I really appriciate it.
Paul :jump:


----------

